

Lego calendar that syncs with Google Calendar - antoni
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/10/a-brilliant-wall-mounted-lego-planner-that-syncs-with-google-calendar/

======
nonchalance
Yesterday's discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475285](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475285)

Article: [http://www.creativeapplications.net/objects/lego-calendar-
by...](http://www.creativeapplications.net/objects/lego-calendar-by-vitamins-
design-syncs-with-google-calendar/)

------
deletes
Lego standard colors are limited to about 10 different colors. Is that
enough?. [http://creative.lego.com/en-
us/products/10664.aspx](http://creative.lego.com/en-us/products/10664.aspx)

Non-standard lego colored bricks can be quite rare/pricey.

------
Eduard
And how does it sync back from Google Calendar to the Lego calendar...?

~~~
mey
From the video, it looks like the Lego wall board is the master record.

